# Some fish n pics



## SmellinFishy

Xenotilapia "cherry princess


----------



## SmellinFishy

Frontosa!




Steatocranus Casuarius "blockhead"


----------



## andrea11

What kind is the black and white striped one? He/she is pretty.


----------



## SmellinFishy

andrea11 said:


> What kind is the black and white striped one? He/she is pretty.


Frontosa!


----------



## Fogelhund

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmellinFishy

Thanks for the nice words! Since we're having so much fun ill throw up some more!!!!


----------



## SmellinFishy




----------



## Fogelhund

SmellinFishy said:


> Thanks for the nice words! Since we're having so much fun ill throw up some more!!!!


I'm liking the fish in this tank.


----------



## SmellinFishy

Fogelhund said:


> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice words! Since we're having so much fun ill throw up some more!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the fish in this tank.
Click to expand...

Thanks for tuning in! Here's a few of there names ctenochromis horei, gnathochromis permaxillaris (these are so cool to watch eat), lepidiolamprologus Kendalli, and neolamprolongus nigriventris!


----------



## SmellinFishy

Wow what a fun place for photos! Fogelhund, I love your avatar what breed is that?


----------



## ozman

oh dear i regret to inform you that in 3 of your pics your fish have evolved into birds :lol: :lol: :lol:

just having a bit of light hearted fun. on a more serious note thanks for sharing your pics, beautiful :wink:


----------



## letsgoflyers6387

Nice looking fish!


----------



## SmellinFishy

Thanks guys!
If you can believe it the jumbo cyp. Runs this tank!


----------



## johnchor

ctenochromis horei looks so nice.


----------



## TfnG

your 2nd post...are those "buffalo head"?


----------



## Fogelhund

SmellinFishy said:


> Wow what a fun place for photos! Fogelhund, I love your avatar what breed is that?


a Braque D'Auverge. Thanks.


----------



## SmellinFishy

johnchor said:


> ctenochromis horei looks so nice.


Thanks! They are getting real aggressive with each other lately, going to have to move them to another tank If they keep it up.


TfnG said:


> your 2nd post...are those "buffalo head"?


 Yes, they are about 1 3/4-2" really small to have such a lump on his head.


----------



## ratbones86

SmellinFishy said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice words! Since we're having so much fun ill throw up some more!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the fish in this tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for tuning in! Here's a few of there names ctenochromis horei, gnathochromis permaxillaris (these are so cool to watch eat), lepidiolamprologus Kendalli, and neolamprolongus nigriventris!
Click to expand...

How big of a tank are these guys in? I love that mix.


----------



## Fogelhund

SmellinFishy said:


> johnchor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctenochromis horei looks so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! They are getting real aggressive with each other lately, going to have to move them to another tank If they keep it up.
Click to expand...

Their conspecific aggression is amongst the worst of the cichlids I've kept. Males are VERY aggressive towards each other and females, and the are difficult to keep together. They seem to be more suited to being kept as the smallest fish in an aggressive Malawi setup, than to be kept with Tangs.


----------



## SmellinFishy

Fogelhund said:


> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a fun place for photos! Fogelhund, I love your avatar what breed is that?
> 
> 
> 
> a Braque D'Auverge. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I had a pointer mix as a kid, that dog loved to chase squirrels and run. Hope to get one again that dog was a lot of fun.


----------



## SmellinFishy

Ratbones, that's a 75g.



Fogelhund said:


> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnchor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctenochromis horei looks so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! They are getting real aggressive with each other lately, going to have to move them to another tank If they keep it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their conspecific aggression is amongst the worst of the cichlids I've kept. Males are VERY aggressive towards each other and females, and the are difficult to keep together. They seem to be more suited to being kept as the smallest fish in an aggressive Malawi setup, than to be kept with Tangs.
Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing your experience Fogelhund! I'm going to have to move the horei sooner then later then. So a pair with some dither rainbows is out of the question?


----------

